# Smallest practical layout?



## train4myboys

Well, the bug's bitten me. I've been looking at G scale trains for the yard (and for my boys!) and now I'm thinking of a layout for myself as well. I believe I can squeeze an N scale set up in my office, but just wanted to check with you folks as to how small is too small?

I saw one poster say they scrapped a 2x4 layout and upped it to 4x4, but would 2x4 be enough for a decent track? Any pics of layouts that size?

I'd go to a smaller scale, but I just don't think my eyes are up for it!


----------



## shaygetz

I saw an N scale layout that the man made around a silver dollar. The coin made the inside rail and then he added an outside rail around the coin. He ran an 0-4-0 Docksider on it and its total size was about 3" square.:thumbsup:


----------



## cpfan

You might want to check out this site. I have linked to one of the round & round layout pages (he calls them pizza layouts).

http://carendt.us/scrapbook/page72a/index.html

And here's another site.

http://www.thortrains.net/trackplan/Nmini1.html

Steve


----------



## Boston&Maine

train4myboys said:


> I saw one poster say they scrapped a 2x4 layout and upped it to 4x4, but would 2x4 be enough for a decent track? Any pics of layouts that size?





shaygetz said:


> He ran an 0-4-0 Docksider on it and its total size was about 3" square.:thumbsup:


Now I am truely confused, are you talking about inches or feet Train4MyBoys?


----------



## train4myboys

Call me officially inspired! Those are some cool sites cpfan! 

This is my favorite, on a 1x2 layout:










But even that's smaller than I was thinking, which means a 2x3 or 2x4 should be fine.


----------



## Lownen

Yes, you can do an N scale layout in 2x4'. The smallest radius track Kato makes is 8.5". With their Unitrack you can conceivably do a three track loop in that space.

Here is a link to my page on considerations about curves:

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/track_curves.htm

I plan on working up a number of small "under the bed" layouts in N scale for children over the next few months. In my opinion, it is much better to start children off in N scale (or TT scale if you don't mind German imports) than in HO or larger. This is because few children that I know have lots of room to play with their trains, and they always want more track.

Best!


----------



## cpfan

Randall:

How are the less expensive locos like Bachmann or Life Like these days? Or are you planning to let the kids have Kato and Atlas?

Steve


----------



## tworail

No size is too small, you are only limited by your imagination...

/cheesy line

But seriously, it's the truth. Looking at the sites on carendt.us, you would think anything is possible.


----------



## Lownen

cpfan said:


> Randall:
> 
> How are the less expensive locos like Bachmann or Life Like these days? Or are you planning to let the kids have Kato and Atlas?
> 
> Steve


I haven't had trouble with the Life Like N scale locos that I've bought. And I stocked up when Walthers was dumping the older ones for about $14 each. B'mann has quality control issues with the stuff out of China. But they're good about replacing it with no hassles when it falls apart out of the box... which it does sometimes.

I'd prefer to give a child Kato or Atlas because I always believe it's better for a child to have toys that don't fall apart. But from that standpoint Atlas, and Athearn for that matter, will be more cost effective than Kato.

Of course my favorite, which you'll find in my guide for parents, are the Tillig TT scale Startsets. In a slightly larger scale you get a little switcher loco the quality of Atlas or Kato with three cars, an oval of track, transformer, and some accessories for as little as $70. Life Like prices and Atlas quality. Of course you sometimes have to wait for the suppliers to get a shipment from Germany.

Best!


----------



## Lownen

I just noticed that I totally messed up on my post a few slots up above. I had the wrong URL for my article on curves. As layout space is our topic, here's three articles on that subject:

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/track_curves.htm

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/track_grades.htm

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/toytrainsforchildren/tp/Children-s-Toy-Train-Tables.htm

I wrote the curves and grades articles because I've gotten tired of experienced modelers giving advice to newbies that sounds like.... "if you don't have 6'x40' go get an aquarium instead". If you've got a small space, put in tight turns and steep grades. My articles tell you what you need to know to do it right.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lownen said:


> I wrote the curves and grades articles because I've gotten tired of experienced modelers giving advice to newbies that sounds like.... "if you don't have 6'x40' go get an aquarium instead". If you've got a small space, put in tight turns and steep grades. My articles tell you what you need to know to do it right.


Those are all great articles Lownen, very well written... I love that "aquarium" phrase, and it is completely true... Not everyone has a whole basement to devote to a layout, so whatever works for the individual is best by far :thumbsup:


----------



## train4myboys

Thanks Lownen - I'll check those out when I get some time. The initial space I'm looking at for a small layout (I'm not looking at true modeling, just a fun little layout) is about about 19" x 30" (between my desk and the wall). It looks like that will be plenty for a little track.


----------



## Lownen

I designed a layout for your 19" x 30" space, and made it my blog post today on http://modeltrains.about.com/.

Here's the permalink to this particular post:
http://modeltrains.about.com/b/2008/05/23/the-smallest-n-scale-layout.htm

Best!


----------

